# IAP Membership Cards



## Dalecamino (Jul 27, 2018)

Here are your IAP membership cards.
For use at brick and mortar stores who offer discounts for club members. You can download, print and enter your name and address, then laminate them.​


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 28, 2018)

Something seems anticlimactic here. Anyone could have done this. What am I missing??


http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/club-126780/


http://www.penturners.org/forum/f8/hello-membership-card-question-155758/


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 28, 2018)

Jeff is going to make a sticky for this as time permits. I got this done with Ernie and Mark's help.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 28, 2018)

I believe there has to be some more official look to this thing. This is as generic as it gets. We waited and talked about this for some time and to slap this together is not doing it justice. Not to take away anything Chuck did. But there are designers here and they show up at contest time why not have a thread started with accepting ideas of how this should look. Unless people are using card stock of some sort it would look pretty cheap on just a piece of paper. Maybe incorporate this into a contest for the Summer thing. 

Put some boarders on it. Have a pen design in it like the contests do.  Maybe put the info on the back which includes the membership number. Not sure if these can be liscensed or officiated in some way so that they can not be copied by just anyone. As I said something does not look right here. We can do better than this. 

Need to edit this because no sooner did I write this I see Terradex (John) did a little improvising and looks good but we can do better still and need an official card that is uniform so that it gets recognised like Mastercard. What would it cost to have printed up on plastic to make it look official. Send them out at Bash time when we do the mug drive and anyone that just wants one alone makes a small donation. 


https://creativecardgroup.com/club-cards/


----------



## stonepecker (Jul 28, 2018)

JT..........Step up to the plate.  You say anyone could do this.
Instead of being a complainer.........show us what you can do.

Otherwise............STFU!


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 28, 2018)

Gotta love people that complain but offer no help.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 28, 2018)

This is somewhat related to this post. I am a Gwinnett Woodworkers Member (despite only making pens and some bottle stoppers). I called Hartsville Hardware 2 years ago and asked if they would give 15% off to GWA members (and free shipping of course). They said sure. I have used that discount many times. A board member of the GWA simply sends Hartsville a member list and that is all there is to it. I do pay $50 annually to be a member (but I get 10% off from most WW stores). I AM NOT SUGGESTING THAT IAP CHARGES A FEE (not yelling, just emphasizing). However, giving Hartsville a call may not be such a bad idea.

Thanks Chuck for making the cards. I appreciate your time and effort.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 28, 2018)

Thats mature Wayne!
I see Ernie has really taken an edge lately to anything I say. Not sure what I ever did to him but you get put on the list too. Can no one make any comments without taking offense. Chuck put it together and yes that is cool but again we hold contests here that make logos for the year why could we not open up the conversation again and have suggestions. AGAIN  I AM NOT A DESIGNER Where is our creativeness as a group.

Do you see my logo at the bottom of my pages. I created that and had a logo company make it into a design. I can tell you what I want but do not know how to put it all together. Is that what you want me to do??


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 28, 2018)

Jt, people are tired of your trash talk. Its always, you can do it better. And it's every thread. Im tired of reading it. Either step up to the plate or quit criticizing. I wont respond anymore to this thread.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 28, 2018)

Thanks Ernie we love you too!!!


----------



## JimB (Jul 28, 2018)

John T - I don’t think there is anything wrong with your comments. Let’s see what you said.

You think the design is too generic.
You don’t want to take anything away from what Chuck did.
You made a suggestion as to how to get some of our creative members involved in the design process.
You made several suggestions on how the design could be improved.
You provided a link to a company that makes membership cards.

From what I read here, you have done a lot more than the people who are complaining about your post.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 28, 2018)

JimB said:


> John T - I don’t think there is anything wrong with your comments. Let’s see what you said.
> 
> You think the design is too generic.
> You don’t want to take anything away from what Chuck did.
> ...




WOW someone with some kind words and not afraid to put a name to it. Thank you Jim. Yes to all above.:wink:

My point was back in 2014 we took the time to talk about it. Here it is 4 years later and it gets brought back up which is fine and hopefully a good thing. Why do we not talk about it. It looks like something that can stand for a long time and hopefully prove to be useful. We are creators here. Don't forget there are a ton more new members here since this was first discussed so there maybe other ideas out there or others that can help in other ways. I wish I had the computer skills that others have. Heck I am lucky to be able to turn this thing on.  Anyway I tried , if that makes me a bad guy then so be it.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 28, 2018)

John Styles posted this in his first post on the forum:
Hello to all. I’m a new member. I have been making pens for less than a year and love it. I was reading through threads and saw the poll on membership card. Looks like most members support the idea. 



So my question is, what happened? 

Is there a membership card?

My local store gives a discount for membership but now requires that you shop them a card...

JT replied:
Welcome. The topic you brought up was posted here if anyone wants to look. Things do not move swiftly here so if you want to get something going go for it. 

After noticing this had been brought up before, and still no action had been taken, I thought it might be a good idea to make a move on it. So I did. I spent more time than I should have, trying to sort out, where to start, what to do after that, where to get cards made, how to design it, how to get a contest going, how many cards would we have to order? How much would they cost? How much would postage be? How much time would this consume? Then it occurred to me, that we might be over thinking this. That's when I thought posting something on the forum, that only members could print their own cards, and save on labor and expense. Not thinking about how pretty it had to be to get a discount at a store. 

I only decided to take JT's own advice to John Styles, and go for it. I know you can do better than I did. And to that I say "GO FOR IT" :wink:


----------



## coffeeslug (Jul 28, 2018)

Regardless of any drama going on between members here, I am a graphic designer in the publishing industry. I've gotten so much from this forum and haven't given much back so I'd like to offer my skills if you all need something designed for a membership card of sorts. Anyone involved in the production of these, feel free to reach out to me for any help!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 29, 2018)

Chuck the work you did is great. The others that helped also. But again my point is to come here and say here is your membership card is a little pushy. You are probably right about the cost expense being the addition of names and numbers continue to grow so having something on file and just download and have each do it on whatever paper or material is their doing makes sense. 

I believe we are better than a generic card with a logo and name on it. Being creative is what I hope this site strives for. It is something that can last and be passed down for all those that come and join. There are a ton of new members that have joined since this topic first surfaced and maybe they can lend some fresh ideas or new methods. There are also people good at photoshop and other artistic software. I am not one so I can not help. I believe if we open this up to civil conversation just maybe something can get done this time around. 

I will give some of my thoughts to start things. We have to first ask what info do we really need on membership card??  We probably all have one now or at one time and take a look at it. Do we need address?/  Do we need or want to put the web site of this forum on there?? I say just a name and your ID number is sufficient. 

We all agree that the standard logo is a must because that is how we are recognized. But can we dress the card up some??  I believe we can and with programs such as photoshop where you can layer things it should not be too hard to do for someone who does that stuff. My suggestions are to have a segmented boarder of a darker blue than our logo with a white pinstripe through it. The background can be floating pens with some nibs mixed in. Then the logo lays on top with maybe a solid pen underneath it or have it beginning the line where your name goes something like in my logo on the bottom of my page. My other suggestion is to look at all the logo designs made for the contests every year and something may strike an interest.

I have to say the best logo design of the site I have seen done here was done by Sylvanite (Eric). I hope he does not mind me referencing his work here. I like the idea of a pen going through the logo. He also incorporated a world map to signify that we are a world wide forum that has members from everywhere. Maybe incorporate something like this would class the card up. 



Again I say this with no disrespect to what you did Chuck. I hope others would join in with their thoughts for this is something that they too have a hand in and lets make it a group effort and get something done.


----------



## jeff (Jul 29, 2018)

When this was discussed at various points over the years, I envisioned something similar to what JT described relative to the data on the card and the process used to design it. However, I've never found the time to wrangle the whole thing. I do appreciate that Chuck kicked this off with something, because I never have. 

One of the reasons I never felt an urgency to do this was that I personally didn't see the usefulness of the card. I don't shop in stores, and so if the primary purpose is for a vendor discount, I didn't see that being worth the effort. I can certainly be convinced otherwise.

Discount programs can be arranged for on-line ordering, but those usually require providing the member database, or at least a list of those who want to participate, to the vendor. We can do that, but the "cost" of that is putting up with marketing emails from the vendors. (At least that's what the one's I've discussed require...) Again, my thinking can be adjusted on this. 

What I envisioned production-wise was a dedicated printer and laminating system operated by someone authorized by us. Until I retire in 3 years, I don't have time to do this. I also figured that a small donation would cover the expense of producing and mailing the card. Another option would be to do periodic bulk orders from a place such as this. They can do custom data per card.

Here's what I suggest:

A poll to determine the level of interest. If there seems to be a critical mass of people interested, come up with a rough cost for implementing the system. If with that cost known there is still interest, run a contest to design the card. 

I'll definitely help with data, etc., but we need someone to spearhead this.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jul 29, 2018)

As far as personalizing cards  with names and info a data merge program like mail houses use or one like email adverts use to personalize messages is nothing new. The database just has to be formatted properly and the card image has to have the proper data points defined in it to automate the routine. While not familiar with the exact details I have worked around such systems for quite a while in the printing industry, once the front end work is accomplished the rest is easy. Im pretty sure thats what the woodworking club I referred to earlier used and incorporated into a member page to distribute id cards to its membership.
Do we have any members who work in that field who can share thier expertise?


----------



## wolf creek knives (Jul 29, 2018)

EBorraga said:


> Jt, people are tired of your trash talk. Its always, you can do it better. And it's every thread. Im tired of reading it. Either step up to the plate or quit criticizing. I wont respond anymore to this thread.



I kinda like what John writes.  It's to the point, no frills and usually makes good sense.  I've taken a lot of what he has written and used it in my pen turning.  Like John, I'm not gifted with design ability.  I've got an idea in my head but to try and put it to paper just won't happen so I rely on others to do my design work.


----------



## jeff (Jul 30, 2018)

OK folks, I think I have a highly competent volunteer to spearhead this.

In the next day or so, I'm going to run a poll on this issue and see if there's interest in it. If we get a couple hundred people who'd like to have a card, then we'll see about moving forward.

If we do move ahead, we'll have a poll and discussion on what data to include. Once we agree on that, we'll come up with a design (possibly a contest). Then we'll look at production options, and figure out what the costs would be. 

If we do not move forward with producing cards, we can still consider a member-printable design.


----------



## mbroberg (Aug 15, 2018)

Well, Jeff's "highly competent" volunteer bailed on him so I'll be taking care of it.  :biggrin:

The poll numbers are pretty clear.  I'll seek out some providers of plastic Identification Cards and try to find out exactly what the "nominal fee" will be.


Design:

I'm partial to contests myself.  I'll touch base with Activity Director Mike Redburn after the Summer Extravaganza has ended and those prizes have been distributed.  It will undoubtedly consist of elimination polls and I don't want to do anything to interfere with Extravaganza voting.  In the mean time those of you who have a flare for graphic art and design can start stoking the creative fires within you!   :wink:  

Content:

I had a brief discussion with Jeff and we agreed that the information contained on the card will be:

+Full first and last name

+IAP screen name

+Membership number

+Member since (date you joined)

Any compelling argument for the eliminatin of any of that information or the addition of other information will be considered.

The card will also bear the signiture of at least one, if not two true IAP luminaries.

So, off we go.  I'll keep everyone informed of what I find in the way of vendor and cost.  I look forward to any questions or comments.


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 16, 2018)

In case anyone wants to see the poll this is the thread

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/membership-cards-155890/index3.html

Mike thanks for doing this. If there is anything I can do to assist in any way feel free to let me know. 

No rhyme or reason for these links but some I found maybe of interest. Also if anyone has dealt with a business like this and is either a customer or friend or relative of a company who may help us, feel free to jump in. 

https://onlineriver.com/plastic-cards/

http://membershipcards.com/

www.relyco.com/products/id-membership-cards/plastic-cards/

https://plastekcards.com/product-cards/membership-cards/


As Mike said now is a good time for the artists and graphics people to help come up with a design for our very own membership card that  everyone will be proud to show and use. He will let everyone know how and if a contest is needed to pick the design. So work on it or roll it around in your head till then. I believe this time we can get this done.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 10, 2018)

Bump


----------



## mbroberg (Sep 20, 2018)

*Membership Card Update*

I just wanted to give you guys an update about this project.  I've looked into outsourcing, not practical.  I looked into buying our own equipment to print our own PVC type membership cards.  It is possible to do this with several types of readily available ink jet printers.  I just happen to own one of the printers that would work. It's doable, and Jeff gave me the green light to buy a couple of the items needed and give this a shot.  Then Jeff made another suggestion, well two suggestions actually.  Suggestion 1:  Design and order PVC type cards with a common IAP design on them, then apply heavy duty foil labels with the member information on the back of the cards.  The concern is whether not the printing on the labels would last.   Maybe these could be laminated for extra durability.  We would have to experiment.  Suggestion 2:  Use heavy stock, as heavy as we can find, print the cards and laminate them.  Again, I would want to see what is available. I think both of these ideas are worth exploring so that is what I am doing before I make any purchases.

Please be patient.  I am doing this in my spare time.  The availability of spare time fluctuates from day to day.  I assure you that I'll keep working on it and that I will keep the membership informed as to the progress.


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 20, 2018)

Mike...rest assured that, "I" am in no hurry. :biggrin:

Thanks for doing this. :wink:


----------



## BLB (Sep 20, 2018)

I like the KISS method myself.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 20, 2018)

Mike thanks for staying with this and I believe everyone here has the uttmost confidence in your ability to get this done and there is no real pressure for time so work at your own pace. Thanks for keeping us updated. 

With some of the suggestions that Jeff made and maybe you are thinking got my mind to wonder over to the use of a business card setup. Vista Print is a very good company to deal with for quality and possibilities such as different materials such as plastics or heavy card stock. Maybe another avenue to try. Again thanks.


----------



## leehljp (Sep 21, 2018)

Any possibility of letting us printing our own?

I do NOT print legal docs, but I do know how and have the ability to print HIGH quality and laminate. Done that plenty of times. Lasts for years.


----------



## mbroberg (Dec 21, 2018)

*An Update*

I received some label samples from On-Line Labels and Jeff was kind enough to use his laser printer to print some information on them for me. I adhered several to the back of old credit or gift cards and abused them. I think either one of the two materials will be plenty durable for the occassional times that the card is taken out of a wallet or pocket and subjected to skin oils, hand lotions, etc.

One of the labels is silver foil, the other is white vinyl. 

Both of these materials withstood:

Being buffed with White Diamond for 60 seconds.
Being submerged in water for a couple of hours.
Being polished with Micro-Mesh sheets of 3600 or higher grit
Being scrubbed with bathroom cleaner.


Neither of the materials could withstand:

Being buffed for 10 seconds with Tripoli (I would have been very surprused if they did!).
Being cleaned with Acetone (See comment above).
Being polished with 3400 or lower grit Micro-Mesh.

Next I'll locate source for plastic,credit card sized cards. The front of the cards will be identical. 

I'd like as many members as possible to answer two questions for me.

First, silver foil or white vinyl labels for the back of the card? The silver is more prone to air bubbles when adhering the label.

Second, use the standard IAP Logo on the front or hold a contest to come up with a graphic for the cards created by one of you? Keep in mind that participation in the Bash Logo Contest was sparse, to say the least.


No polls, just give your opinions in this thread.




leehljp said:


> Any possibility of letting us printing our own?
> 
> I do NOT print legal docs, but I do know how and have the ability to print HIGH quality and laminate. Done that plenty of times. Lasts for years.



We would like to keep the cards as standard as possible, with only one IAP Membership card recognized as sanctioned by the IAP. If we were to allow everyone to print there own we run the risk of having multiple designs in circulation. If these cards are ever used at brick & mortor stores for discounts(and I am not saying that they will), or as ID at penturners gatherings multiple designs could cause confusion.

I would like to hear any suggestions or comments you may have about materials.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 21, 2018)

Mike thanks for the update. I am from the school of different. I like things unique. I think normal is boring

With that said going on what you mentioned and want it to be easy for whoever winds up producing these, white and if possible blue lettering to go with the IAP colors if at all possible trying to get them involved somehow. If not possible then black on white. 

I would be in favor of running a contest and whatever images are produced add the basic IAP logo in the vote category if it comes down to that.

I do agree with having one design and only one design for all cards so that they can be recognised throughout the pen making field weather vendors, get togethers, or any other function that may come along in the future.  

Glad to see we are making progress on this adventure. Thanks again.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 21, 2018)

I would LOVE Silver if it comes with Blue letters

Otherwise,

Will take White.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Dec 22, 2018)

Standard IAP Logo. Either color. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## tomas (Dec 22, 2018)

coffeeslug said:


> Regardless of any drama going on between members here, I am a graphic designer in the publishing industry. I've gotten so much from this forum and haven't given much back so I'd like to offer my skills if you all need something designed for a membership card of sorts. Anyone involved in the production of these, feel free to reach out to me for any help!



Thank you for your willingness. Be sure to wear your best suit of armour.

Tomas


----------



## darrin1200 (Dec 22, 2018)

I think the silver and blue would look great.


----------



## MrG_NY (Dec 22, 2018)

TonyL said:


> This is somewhat related to this post. I am a Gwinnett Woodworkers Member (despite only making pens and some bottle stoppers). I called Hartsville Hardware 2 years ago and asked if they would give 15% off to GWA members (and free shipping of course). They said sure. I have used that discount many times. A board member of the GWA simply sends Hartsville a member list and that is all there is to it. I do pay $50 annually to be a member (but I get 10% off from most WW stores). I AM NOT SUGGESTING THAT IAP CHARGES A FEE (not yelling, just emphasizing). However, giving Hartsville a call may not be such a bad idea.
> 
> Thanks Chuck for making the cards. I appreciate your time and effort.



Delete


----------



## renichols (Dec 22, 2018)

Will it survive the washer test? says "someone" who was in a hurry and forget to check his pockets and now needs to order new insurance cards. :crying::rain::umbrella:


----------



## wolf creek knives (Dec 22, 2018)

I like to keep things simple.  So white with blue lettering and as far as design, I'm really the wrong guy to ask.  I've got about as much artistic ability as a toad, but I will give my honest opinion when the design comes out.


----------



## walshjp17 (Dec 22, 2018)

White works for me.  I like Mike's mockup; simple yet useful.


----------



## rholiday (Dec 22, 2018)

Standard IAP logo, no contest.  White vinyl.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 22, 2018)

I like them both. What ever is easier for you.


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 22, 2018)

renichols said:


> Will it survive the washer test? says "someone" who was in a hurry and forget to check his pockets and now needs to order new insurance cards. :crying::rain::umbrella:



My walnut slimline survived the washer and dryer....but the refill, unfortunately, didn't.  What a mess.


----------



## Mr Vic (Dec 22, 2018)

sbwertz said:


> renichols said:
> 
> 
> > Will it survive the washer test? says "someone" who was in a hurry and forget to check his pockets and now needs to order new insurance cards. :crying::rain::umbrella:
> ...


 
Zebra wood first pen has made it through several spin cycles. slight cracks after 12 years and the refill still works.

Wash, rinse repeat!:wink:


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 14, 2019)

Here is another update for you.  The labels that will be adhered to the back of the cards and contain the individual member information will be white vinyl.  The font will probably be blue.  The reason for using white is that the cards are the size of a standard credit card (3 3/8" X 2 1/8").  the labels are 3" X 2".  The less contrast between the color of the label and the color of the card, the better it will look (IMHO).  It is easier, and probably less expensive to just go with a white card and white label.


As previously discussed, the front of the cards will be standardized.  The official IAP Logo (upper left corner of your screen) will be prominent.  Any other text or graphics to appear on the front of the card, as well the layout of the card will be suggested by, and voted on by the membership.


Look for details in a seperate post later this morning. :wink:


----------



## Timber Ripper (Jan 14, 2019)

This whole membership card idea sounds like a lagistic nightmare..
Just out of curiosity, I looked at the members list and see that there are members that have not signed in since 2004.
That being said. How would you distribute membership cards and how many would be wasted time, effort and money?
An idea for IAP discount with participating vendors could be the use of coupon code at check out that the vendor would update and supply weekly/monthly or when ever they want to offer a special or sale. Something only current or active members would have access to and could benefit from..
In this day and age, most brick and mortar stores would be able to apply the cupon code at checkout. IMO


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 14, 2019)

Timber Ripper said:


> This whole membership card idea sounds like a lagistic nightmare..
> Just out of curiosity, I looked at the members list and see that there are members that have not signed in since 2004.
> That being said. How would you distribute membership cards and how many would be wasted time, effort and money?
> An idea for IAP discount with participating vendors could be the use of coupon code at check out that the vendor would update and supply weekly/monthly or when ever they want to offer a special or sale. Something only current or active members would have access to and could benefit from..
> In this day and age, most brick and mortar stores would be able to apply the cupon code at checkout. IMO




It will be upon request. You consider this as a life time discount coupon and no expiration dates. It is up to vendors if they offer  a discount because of the card.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Jan 15, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> Timber Ripper said:
> 
> 
> > This whole membership card idea sounds like a lagistic nightmare..
> ...



Gotta agree with John.  Every time I do a product review for PSI I get a coupon code for 5% off my next order.  I have yet to use the coupon as I always forget about it.  However, when I use my military ID, which is hard plastic, most places give me a 10% discount and the ID is something I carry in my wallet so it's always with me.


----------



## Unionboggle (Apr 24, 2019)

hey guys. I'm a graphic designer by trade, I could certainly give it a whirl for the design aspect. Would also have to investigate a source for material and printing. I'd like the idea of a physical card. I'm new here...but would love to contribute. IAP has provided me with loads of info and help as I dig in.

-Dustin


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 24, 2019)

Unionboggle said:


> hey guys. I'm a graphic designer by trade, I could certainly give it a whirl for the design aspect. Would also have to investigate a source for material and printing. I'd like the idea of a physical card. I'm new here...but would love to contribute. IAP has provided me with loads of info and help as I dig in.
> 
> -Dustin



Way past that stage. We are into the getting a count of how many people want them We have the design picked and will go to printing. Vote yes here.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f17/another-membership-card-poll-159616/index4.html


----------

